# Smoking meat ahead of time???



## jessejames (Aug 6, 2017)

How do you guys get ready for a big event? I have a family event coming up but won't have enough time to do a full length smoke. Is there a way you can smoke the ribs and burnt ends half or three quarters of the way then do a final 2 hour cook without losing quality? Hoping to do it days in advance. 

Thanks for any and all info! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 7, 2017)

I just like finishing the smoke. Then vacuum seal and reheat. I'm just a little paranoid about not cooking all the way.
Most of the time I'm doing pull pork or pulled chicken.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2017)

I would have to say that you are playing with danger by not finish cooking you will increase the chance of bacteria your internal temperature will not be in a safe zone. Best to finish cooking then reheat.  

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> I just like finishing the smoke. Then vacuum seal and reheat. I'm just a little paranoid about not cooking all the way.
> Most of the time I'm doing pull pork or pulled chicken.


Hey hardcookin pulled chicken for the gathering would be a great idea for either Friday night or Saturday meal.

Warren


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 7, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey hardcookin pulled chicken for the gathering would be a great idea for either Friday night or Saturday meal.
> 
> Warren



That's very doable. I can take care of that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > Hey hardcookin pulled chicken for the gathering would be a great idea for either Friday night or Saturday meal.
> ...


OK your on I will add that to the food list. Thanks

Warren


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2017)

Big parties I cook till it done some times a week or more earlier.

If you are only going to put it in the fridge for a day or 2 wrap with saran wrap then reheat.

If you are cooking a week earlier freeze after wrapping.

Richie


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 7, 2017)

I cook all the way then vacuum seal.  If only a couple of days, I put in fridge, if longer I freeze.  I reheat by putting the whole bag(s) in boiling water.  If I have the chance, I like to freeze the drippings in ice cube trays, the drop a couple of cubes into the bags before sealing them.  Comes out present that way.


----------



## jessejames (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Does it keep the quality when it's vacuum sealed? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 10, 2017)

Wonder if Gordon Ramsey would be cool with it? [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## tallbm (Aug 10, 2017)

JesseJames said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys! Does it keep the quality when it's vacuum sealed?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I think the vacuum seal approach will keep the best quality you could ask for but may not be just like out of the smoker.  I'm sure it will be close enough that no one knows.

I have done and eaten plenty of smoked big cuts of food the day before and wrapped well in double foil, put in the fridge, and then reheated in oven the next day and it was no real distinguishable difference.  I must say though that I took great care to keep all juices in and that makes the difference vs when you fail to keep the juices in and allow the meat to dry out in the fridge due to poor wrapping/sealing.


----------



## Krusatyr (Jan 26, 2018)

hardcookin said:


> I just like finishing the smoke. Then vacuum seal and reheat. I'm just a little paranoid about not cooking all the way.
> Most of the time I'm doing pull pork or pulled chicken.



Don't throw the shoulder bone away!

Definitely finish cooking wrapped pork to 195 or 200 degrees, wrap, cool, pull and put it in freezer bags.  I boil the shoulder bone with a little chopped celery and onion in some beef stock (not beef broth) for 1-1/2 hours, then add modest amounts of Lazy Kettle Hickory Liquid Smoke and Stubbs Smokey Mesquite BBQ sauce, then strain and add sufficient of resulting liquid to pulled pork.  Subsequently freeze what I won't use in a week's time.  Later, thaw in refrigerator.  When reheating, it will be moist enough to stand a skillet if you keep the meat moving.  Rich and satisfying, never greasy.

Smoked shoulder bone stock is fantastic to cook blackeyed peas with.


----------

